# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Onvruchtbaarheid man

## limburgers2009

hallo,
mijn vriend is waarschijnlijk onvruchtbaar 
en ik wil graag weten wat de mogenlijkheden zijn om toch nog zwanger te kunnen raken van mijn man 
of is dit helemaal niet meer mogenlijk??

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ik weet zo snel uit mn hoofd niet of het mogelijk is ja of nee. Ik ga straks even een uitgebreid research onderzoek voor je doen  :Wink: 

Heb je hier wel al over gepraat met de behandelend arts?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb wat onderzoek voor je gedaan, en er staat wat info over onvruchtbaarheid van mannen in dit artikel: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10246
Er staat ook bij hoe je eventueel zwanger kunt worden.
Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

